

A small startup responds to Amazon's S3 outage - kennyroo
http://webspeed.typepad.com/planaroo/2008/07/rethinking-what.html

======
mynameishere
Are there any memcached-style tools that can sit between S3 and local servers?
Seems like the most popular data could continue to be served up indefinitely.

~~~
kogir
I'm pretty sure that would defeat the purpose for many people. It sounds like
in this case S3 was being used as a CDN (which it's not) to save bandwidth and
improve response times.

Using memcached locally gives you neither of those properties.

------
teuobk
It sounds like they had their backups stored on a home machine and had to deal
with a slow uplink to restore them. A cheap alternative is to use an
inexpensive (but reliable) shared hosting provider for off-site backup. Don't
use the account for serving web pages -- just use it as a fast, cheap parking
spot for backup archives.

~~~
kennyroo
You're absolutely right. That's the plan going forward.

------
badri
good lessons to learn.

